# التوأم.... حقائق وأسرار



## اني بل (2 أكتوبر 2009)

في عام 945 قبل الميلاد وجد أول سجل مكتوب عن التوأم المتصل في أرمينيا، وقد توفيا أثناء محاولة الفصل بينهما، وفي العام 1689م قام الطبيب الألماني جي كونج بإجراء أول عملية فصل توأم متلاصق بنجاح.

ومن طرائف التوأم أن ماري جونسون التي توفيت عام 1899 قد ضربت الرقم القياسي في كونها أما لـ 51 زوجا من التوأم.



أما أشهر الأشخاص الذين أنجبوا توأماً: مغني الأوبرا الشهير ( بافاروتي)، ووزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية السابقة ( مالدلين أولبرايت)، وملكة مصر المعروفة ( الملكة كيلوباترا)، والرئيس الأمريكي الحالي ( جورج دبليو بوش )، والملاكم العالمي الشهير ( محمد علي كلاي)، والكاتب والشاعر الإنجليزي ( وليام شكسبير )، والناشط الزنجي الأمريكي ( مالكولم إكس ).



سمات التوأم الشخصية

عادة ما يقول التوأمان ( نحن لسنا متشابهين تماما في كل شيء، فنحن لدينا اهتماماتنا الخاصة ولا نعتقد أننا نرى الأشياء بصورة واحدة)، ويبدو هذا كأن التوأم يريدان أن يبرهنا على اختلافهما وعدم تشابههما، ولكن من دون شك هناك الكثير من الأشياء المشتركة بينهما بدءاً من الحيز المشترك الذي كانا يشغلانه في مرحلة كونهما أجنة، إلى مراحل التغيرات الشعورية والجسمية التي شهدا تطورها عليهما سوياً، ولكن على الرغم من ذلك تبدو جوانب مختلفة في سماتهما الشخصية وهي:



-   دور الوالدين: عادة ما يقوم الوالدان بتقسيم العمل الناشئ عن رعاية التوأمين، ونظرا لارتباط التوأم بأبيه أو أمه فإنه يكتسب منهما بعض السمات الشخصية غير الوراثية، ومن هنا تنشأ بعض الاختلافات بين شخصيات التوأم، وتعزى أساسا إلى اختلاف سمات شخصية والديهما.


-   المنافسة بين التوأم: تكون ملابس التوأم بلون وشكل واحد، أو يقوم الناس بتشجيعهما على القيام بأشياء متماثلة، وهذا من شأنه أن يجعلهما يميلان إلى التفرد ومحاولة التميز عن بعضهما بعضا، ومن هنا تبرز المنافسة بين التوأم مبكرا، ولتفادي المنافسة يختار التوأمان هوايات أو اهتمامات مختلفة لأن هذا التنافس يوجد الاحتكاكات غير المحبذة بينهما.



وتظهر روح المنافسة أكثر في المدرسة، وبسبب ذلك يوصي التربويون بفصل التوأم عن بعضهما بعضا، حتى لا تتطور هذه الروح وتصبح نوعا من الكراهية بينهما، إضافة إلى ما يسببه تشابههما من ارتباك وحيرة للمعلمين ولزملائهما، ويمكن أن يتطور الأمر إلى تبني أنماط من سلوكيات الغش والمخادعة مستفيدين من هذا التشابه.



التوأم وعلم النفس

بسبب أن التوأم المتطابق ينشأ من ( الزيجوت )، فإن لديهما جاذبية أكثر لدى الأطباء وعلماء النفس لدراسة حالاتهما وارتباطاتهما النفسية حيث استخدم التوأم المتطابق في دراسة بعض الأمراض وتطورها، إضافة إلى دراسات تكوين الشخصية والذكاء، ومن ضمن تلك الأمراض، دراسة مرض انفصام الشخصية ( الشيزوفرينيا). اضطرابات الأكل، والاكتئاب. وقد أثبتت هذه الدراسات وجود رابط وراثي بين التوأم بشأن تلك الأمراض، كما استخدم التوأم في دراسة واختبار الأدوية، مع الأخذ في الاعتبار أن التوائم يشتركون في الظروف المحيطة، وقد ساعدت هذه الدراسات على اكتشاف الكثير المثير من العلاقة بين الوراثة والبيئة في تطور شخص ما.



ومن تلك الدراسات الدراسة التي أجريت لمعرفة سبب مرض النحافة النفسي المشهور ( انروكسيا نيفروسا )، وهل هو وراثي أم بيئي؟ حيث تم تجميع سبعة توائم من الإناث، فأظهرت مجموعة واحدة من التوائم كل معايير هذا المرض، حيث وجد أن أحد التوأمين قد اكتسب المرض، ثم تبعه الآخر بحكم الاحتكاك.



وعندما فصل بين التوأمين لمنع السلوك التنافسي، واصل التوأم سلوكه العادي في الأكل، ومن هنا استخلصوا من هذه الدراسة أن عامل الوراثة هو المسبب الاحتمالي الأكبر لهذا المرض، كما أجريت دراسة عن الانتحار على عينة مكونة من 671 توأما انتحر الاثنان أو واحد منهما، حيث وجد أن 7 توائم من 26 توأما من مشيمة واحدة منسجمون مع الفرضية بأن الانتحار متشعب في الأسرة، بمعنى أن الأسرة التي حدث فيها انتحار لديها احتمالية أن أحد أفرادها يمكن أن يتعرض للمصير نفسه، وقد خلصت هذه الدراسة إلى أن العوامل الوراثية مرتبطة بالأمراض النفسية للذين ارتكبوا جريمة الانتحار للتوائم أنفسهم أو لذويهم.



هل يمكن للأم إرضاع التوأم دفعة واحدة؟!

الواقع أن هناك بعض الأمهات لهن القدرة على إرضاع الطفلين دفعة واحدة!!

إن هذا بالطبع يريحها، لأنها تنتهي من هذه المهمة في وقت أسرع!!.

والوضع الذي يمكن أن تتم فيه هذه العملية المزدوجة موضح كما يلي:

فالأم تسند رأس الطفل بيدها، بينما يمتد جسمه إلى الخلف، ويكون جسم كل طفل على جانب بحيث يستند جسم كل طفل على وسادة خاصة!.


وبالطبع يجب مراعاة ميعاد الرضاعة بالنسبة لكل مولود، إلا إذا رتبت الأم أمورها بحيث ترضع الاثنين معاً في الوقت نفسه

http://osrty.com/main/?c=328&a=1769​


----------



## اني بل (2 أكتوبر 2009)

كيف يتكون التوأم أو التوائم؟

عادة ما يطلق أحد المبيضين لدى المرأة بويضة واحدة في كل شهر، فإن أخصبت تكوِّن جنيناً واحداً، ثم يولد مولود واحد. 
أمَّا إذا أطلق أحد المبيضين بويضتين أو أكثر، أو أطلق كل مبيض بويضة أو أكثر، وأخصبت كل واحدة بحيوان منوي مختلف، تتشكَّل التوائم حسب عدد البويضات المخصبة، وتكون هذه التوائم مختلفة أو متشابهة الصفات أو الجنس (ذكور أو إناث أو ذكور وإناث) مثلما يتشابه أو يختلف الإخوة في الأحمال المختلفة. 
أما إذا أطلق أحد المبيضين بويضة ثم أخصبت بحيوان منوي ثم انقسمت البويضة المخصبة إلى بويضتين مخصبتين أو أكثر، ثم زرعت كل واحدة نفسها في جدار الرحم، وشكلت الأجنة التوائم؛ كانت المواليد كلها متطابقة الجنس والشعر والعينين ونوع الدم؛ لأنَّ الصبغات الوراثية (الكوموسومات) متطابقة. 
نعم، قد يحصل هذا عندما يطلق المبيض أو المبيضان بويضتين، إحداهما أخصبت وكوَّنت جنيناً عادياً، أما البويضة الثانية فقد أخصبت ثمَّ انقسمت إلى بويضتين، أصبح هناك جنينان متطابقان، وبهذا يكون المجموع توأمين متطابقين وثالثاً مختلفاً. 
وهذا النوع من التوائم نادر جداً، حيث يكون كلّ من التوأمين صورة مرآة للآخر، وهو ما يعتقد أنَّ الانقسام لا يحدث في البويضة الملقحة، ولكن بعد تكون الجنين، ويكون التوأمان متطابقين كالإنسان وصورته في المرآة، والغريب في هذا النوع من التوائم أنَّ أحشاءهما قد تكون متقابلة، وعليه يكون قلب أحدهما على جهة اليمين عكس أخيه، ومعدة أحدهما في يمين البطن والآخر في يسار البطن، وهكذا، ويمكن أن تحدث هذه الحالة عندما يولد توأمان متطابقان، إلا أن أحدهما يستخدم اليد اليمنى في التعامل، بينما يكون الآخر أعسر، أي يستخدم يده اليسرى. وقد يكون سلوكهما مختلفاً، وهذا بسبب سيطرة الجزء الأيمن في المخ، فإن كان كذلك كان الشخص متفوهاً مبدعاً وحساساً وعاطفياً، أما إذا كانت السيطرة للجزء الأيسر كان أكثر منطقية ومستقيماً لا يحب اللف والدوران ويحب التعامل المحدد بالأرقام، وهذا ما يمكن أن يحدث مع التوأم المرآة، فإن كان أحدهما من النوع الأول كان الآخر من النوع الثاني، والعكس بالعكس. 
فإن ولد لك توأمان أحدهما يستخدم يده اليسرى والآخر يستخدم يده اليمني، فربما كانا توأمين من نوع توأم المرآة. 
هناك أنواع أخرى من التوائم إلا أنها ليست جديرة بالذكر في هذا المقام.

http://www.lahaonline.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=1618​


----------



## اني بل (2 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## اني بل (2 أكتوبر 2009)

كل ما تريدين معرفتة عن حمل التوأم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

حمل التوأم 

من اهم العوامل التى تساعد على حمل التوأم استعمال الادوية والعقاقير المنشطة للمبايض حيث يتم استخدام هذة الادوية لتحريض المبايض على انتاج اكثر من بويضة فى الدورة الواحدة...

كما ان العامل الوراثى يلعب دورا مهم حيث ثبت ان الفتيات يتوارثن القدرة على انجاب التوأم من امهاتهن.. 


والتوأم نوعان 

نوع ينتج عن تلقيح بويضتين مختلفتين فى الدورة الشهرية نفسها بواسطة حوينين مختلفين وينتج عنها طفلان مختلفان فى الشكل والجينات الوراثية و الشبه حيث لا يتعدى الشبه الموجود بينهما تلك الموجود بين الاشقاء والشقيقات وقد يكونان من الجنس ذاتة او من جنس مختلف(ولد وبنت) ويسمى التوأم الغير متطابق او غير المتشابه....

اما النوع الثانى وهو ثلث حالات الحمل بالتوأم ينتج عن تلقيح بويضة واحدة بواسطة حوين منوى واحد ثم تنقسم هذة البويضة الى قسمين لتكون طفلين والطفلان يكونان اما ولدين او بنتين ويحملان الصفات الوراثية نفسها ويسمى التوأم المتطابق او المتشابة حيث يكونا متطابقين الى ابعد الحدود..... 



المشاكل الصحية المتعلقة بحمل التوأم:

المشاكل الصحية للام والاجنة فى حالة الحمل بتوأم اكثر من المشاكل التى تعانى منها الام بالحمل العادى..... 



حيث تعانى الام من تزايد ضربات القلب وازدياد ضخ الدم .....

وتعانى من الدوالى واورام القدمين والبواسير اكثر من الحامل بطفل واحد...

كما تزداد حالات التقيؤ فى الشهور الاولى من الحمل لدرجة تحتاج فيها الحامل لمراجعة الطبيب بصفة مستمرة لفقدها السوائل واحتياجها الى مغذ لتعويض النقص فى المواد الاساسية فى الجسم....

كما يعتبر فقر الدم او الانيميا من اهم المشاكل الصحية التى تواجه الحامل بتوأم لنقص الحديد فى جسمها لذلك تعتبر تناول اقراص الحديد والفيتامينات من الامور الاساسية للمراة الحامل بتوأم..... 

المشاكل الصحية التى تعانى منها الاجنة فى الحمل بتوأم: 

قد تتعرض الام للاجهاض فى الشهور الاولى والشهور الوسطى من الحمل بتوأم عن الحمل الفردى...

كما ان التشوهات الخلقية تكون مصاحبة للحمل التوأمى اكثر من الحمل الفردى...

النزيف المهبلى عند الام يكثر فى الحمل التوأمى ...

الولادة المبكرة اى قبل الشهر التاسع يصاحب حوالى 44% من الحمل التوأمى... 

بعض حالات التوأم المتشابة تكون الاوعية فى المشيمتين مختلطة حيث يحدث ما يسمى بانتقال الدم من جنين الى اخر وفى هذة الحالة نجد ان احد الاجنة يكبر فى الحجم وتكثر السوائل فى جسدة اكثر من الجنين الاخر الذى يعانى من نقصان الوزن ونقص الدم الواصل اليه مما يؤدى الى اصابة الاول بفشل وقصور فى عمل القلب نتيجة لكثرة الدم الواصل الية مما يهدد حياتة داخل بطن الام اما الثانى فيصاب بفقر دم حاد من جراء نقصان الدم الواصل الية...

لذلك ينصح الامهات الحوامل بتوأم بمراجعة الطبيب كل اسبوعين فى الشهور الاولى وكل اسبوع تقريبا فى الشهور الاخيرة لمتابعة صحة الام والاجنة وتفادى وقوع هذة المشاكل الصحية.....

واخيرا تتم ولادة التوأم دائما فى مستشفى مجهزة بكل الوسائل والاجهزة الكفيلة بانقاذ الام والاجنة خلال اى عارض صحى مفاجىء وتقريبا 70% من التوأم يكون الطفل الاول متقدما فى الحوض براسة و 40% من التوأم يولدون عن طريق المقعدة....

وفى حالات خاصة جدا يحتاج الامر الى اجراء عملية قيصرية قبل الدخول فى الولادة وذلك ايما بسبب استلقاء الجنين الاول بالعرض او لوجود المشيمة فى اسفل الرحم او لوجود اكثر من جنين ( 3 اجنة او اكثر) او لاسباب اخرى تؤثر على سهولة الولادة بصورة طبيعية.....​


----------



## اني بل (2 أكتوبر 2009)

التوأم المختلف ( صور + فيديو ) 


توأمان و لكن لا يتشابهان بشىء سوى إنهما يحملان نفس الاسم الاخير "كرامب ".احدهما يدعي "ويني " لون وجهه غريب ، مشاغب ، يحب المشاكل مهمته الوحيدة في الحياة هي ان يحرج و يسبب المشاكل لأخوه المسالم " لوسيان" .أما توأم "ويني " المسالم فهو " لوسيان " صاحب النظارة يتميز بكل الصفات الحسنة بعكس توامه ، فهو هادىْ ، حالم ،يحب الطبيعة ، يسير وفق القوانين و يحب الابتعاد عن المشاكل قدر الإمكان . طبعاً أنا اتكلم عن المسلسل الكرتوني الجديد " التوأم المختلف " .هذا المسلسل رائع بكل معنى الكلمة كوميدي و يجعلك تضحك طوال الوقت .انصح الجميع بمشاهدته و هو يعرض حالياً على قناة mbc 3 .
الاسم الاصلي للمسلسل : The Cramp Twins



































اضغط على هذا الرابط لمشاهدة مقطع فيديو http://www.voiceguy.org/cartoon/cramptwinsqt.mov

و مقطع فيديو آخر (بداية المسلسل)
http://4kidsentertainment.com/videos/cramptwins_hi.mov​


----------



## +Coptic+ (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## النهيسى (2 أكتوبر 2009)

_*موضوع

مميز
و
متكامل

و
مفيد  جدا


شــــــــــــــــكرا
العدرا تباركك*​_


----------

